

How to implement a compile-time meta-container in C++ - refp
http://b.atch.se/posts/constexpr-meta-container/?hn

======
refp
A detailed post that shows how to implement a stateful meta-container that is
usable where a constant-expression is required, effectively making it possible
to store away different states during compilation of a program. The approach
enables the world of meta-template programming to closely follow the semantics
of imperative programming.

This post is part of the series regarding non-constant constant-expressions in
C++, previous posts are linked below:

* [http://b.atch.se/posts/constexpr-counter/](http://b.atch.se/posts/constexpr-counter/)

* [http://b.atch.se/posts/non-constant-constant-expressions/](http://b.atch.se/posts/non-constant-constant-expressions/)

